# Bloody Miracle



## kevyn (Feb 8, 2004)

Remeber awhile back I posted about how I lost my hatchling pair of albino California Banded Kingsnakes? My father in law found my male today. He was under the house! Unbelieveable that he's still alive, it's been -30 here a few days, and there is f$#k all for heat down there. He was damn near frozen, but probably got by in a hibernation state. Unreal. He's thin and a bit dehydrated but he's warmed up and fisty as hell. Now he has all the charm of a wc kingsnake. I'm so happy. I hope I find the female but I know her chances are just a slim as his were. I'll post some pics soon, once he starts eatingagain.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 8, 2004)

lucky.


----------



## kevyn (Feb 8, 2004)

> lucky.



No $h!t.


----------



## Springherp (Feb 8, 2004)

congratulations you lucky bastard!!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 8, 2004)

*^*


----------



## basketcase (Feb 8, 2004)

*.*

thats awesome

ive seen albino kings here in oz, ur so very lucky to have such a cool snake back

cheers, jono


----------



## marc (Feb 8, 2004)

good news kevyn,


----------



## Slateman (Feb 8, 2004)

It is little miracle. -30 is a prety cold.


----------



## Robert (Feb 8, 2004)

Cool. he must not have wanted to go to far, maybe he thought he would miss his daddy.
Happy for ya Kev and hope his little girlfreind follows him home.
Can't wait to see some pic's.


----------



## craig (Feb 8, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## wattso (Feb 8, 2004)

Incredible! to survive -30 ! is that centigrade or fahrenheit? either way pretty cool, good thing hes not a brass monkey! lol glad you got him back, you must be very happy!


----------



## Rina (Feb 8, 2004)

I bet that was probably one happy snake to be put back in his enclosure, have the heat turned on and served his meals. After his little adventure being a bit feisty is definately a great sign.
Congrats though and hope the little missus is holed up somewhere closeby also. Wondering if she is close by must be doing your head in.


----------



## Tommo (Feb 8, 2004)

how did he get loose in the first place


----------



## kevyn (Feb 8, 2004)

> how did he get loose in the first place




Got back from the hospital with a really bad case of the flu. I was half out of it and for whatever reason I thought changing the substrate was a good idea. Mustn't have closed the lids right. Next morning gone. Tore the house apart, but needle in a hay stack... Until now.

I am hoping the female will turn up, but I'm not holding my breath. The chances of her turning up are slim and even slimmer that she's alive. Sometimes we learn the hard way.

And Wattso that's -30 centigrade. Do you know how cold -30 fahrenhiet is? There is no where on Earth that cold. No matter what the Americans say it's not that cold here.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 8, 2004)

wattso did you know that it only has to be 3 deg celcius to freeze the balls off a brass monkey


----------



## Tommo (Feb 8, 2004)

can someone please exsplain the brass monkey thing


----------



## stockeh (Feb 8, 2004)

on the pirate ships in the old days when they used cannons, they used to store the cannon balls in a pyramid shape on a brass plate with dents in it to hold them still. The brass plate was called a brass monkey.

When it got cold the brass plate would contract but the lead cannon balls wouldnt, so they would roll off all over the deck of the ship...

So the saying developed that when it is extreamly cold its cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.

Thats one for your history teacher tommo


----------



## Springherp (Feb 8, 2004)

> And Wattso that's -30 centigrade. Do you know how cold -30 fahrenhiet is?



would'nt -30 deg centigrade be colder than -30 deg farenheight? i would've thought that -30 deg farenheight would be only about -5 dec centigrade????


----------



## kevyn (Feb 8, 2004)

Perhaps I've got things confused, which wouldn't be the first time. It was -30 celceus. What does the U.S. record temperature in?


----------



## wattso (Feb 8, 2004)

-30 celsius = -22 fahrenheit /-30 farenheit = -34.4 c bloody cold either way, got -30c in russia last winter. 

stockeh, -3 cel is bloody cold enough for me! LOL

Kevyn, dont go to antartica...........
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coldest_place_on_earth


----------



## stockeh (Feb 8, 2004)

im with ya wattso


----------

